# Well....here's to smoky meat!!!



## pkgal95 (May 24, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

    I guess I'm about ready to give it a wing.  I purchased a Char-Broil Silver Smoker, and I will be doing my first brisket Saturday.  Lot's of questions, and I'm sure I'll get some help here.  I did the e-course, so I have a basic idea how to start.  Hopefully this will become a way of life.  There seem's to be, almost a sub-culture, of people who love to smoke meat, rather than the 20 minute weekend gas grill hotdog, which I still do for the kiddies.  Anyway, glad to "virtually" meet you all, wish me luck!!!!

-Pete


----------



## smokewatcher (May 24, 2007)

Sounds delicious already. Good luck with it and show us some pics. It is definitely a lifestyle you'll love.


----------



## jts70 (May 24, 2007)

Welcome Pete. Yes, is WILL BECOME A WAY OF LIFE!! Very habit forming.

Lot's of great advice and folks here


----------



## larry maddock (May 24, 2007)

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR 1ST SMOKE...
im glad to meet you....


----------



## wvsmokeman (May 24, 2007)

Welcome aboard! You will become addicted and it's a good thing. Don't forget to post some pics if you can.


----------



## squeezy (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Pete ... you have come to the right place!

Ask away


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Pete.  It is nice to have you here.  Please feel free to share smoking adventures, ask questions, gather knowledge and whatever else you're comfortable with. Have fun.

Bill


----------



## ron50 (May 24, 2007)

From one newbie to another, welcome.

Ron


----------



## squeezy (May 24, 2007)

This is what this forum is about ...awesome!


----------



## billyq (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.  Ask away!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 24, 2007)

Welcome Pete -

Briskets pretty easy as long as you remember LOW AND SLOW! Smoke will be about 1-1/2 hours per pound at 225Â°-250Â° F unitl you reach an internal temperature of 200Â° to 205Â° F.

I like to cook my brisket to around 160Â° -165Â° F internally without foil, then finish my brisket by wrapping it in double layers of foil until the  internal temperature is between 200Â° to 205Â° F.

Don't forget about the Smoking Plateau. If the temperature stops rising at around 150 - 160 Â° F don't worry - wait it out it will start to climb again after a few hours.

Good Luck!


----------



## squeezy (May 25, 2007)

Debi is right on with her advice ...ya can't go wrong!


----------



## teacup13 (May 25, 2007)

welcome to SMF... lots of people to help you out with your new found addiction i mean hobby..lol


----------



## pkgal95 (May 25, 2007)

Where is the correct forum for general smoking questions???

-Pete


----------



## wvsmokeman (May 25, 2007)

There is a forum labeled General Discussion for non specific questions.


----------



## hawgheaven (May 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard Pete!

You have come to the right place for all things smoked. Have fun, good luck and take pictures!


----------



## Dutch (May 25, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Pete- glad that you joined us.

Check out the Beef forum, there is a thread there that's all about briskets!

Enjoy!!


----------



## ozark rt (May 25, 2007)

Welcome Pete, you've joined a forum full of very knowledgeable people who are willing to share if you'll ask. There are a few modifications, linked below, I made to my Silver Smoker that really made it more efficient and generally made my smoking life easier. You also might consider using the Minion method of fueling your smoker. This works especially well if you use a char coal basket. Anyway remember to be patient, ask questions, & have fun.

Silver Smoker Mods: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1922

Minion Method:
http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/fireup2.html#minion


----------



## ultramag (May 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF pkgal95!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 26, 2007)

PKgal


The forums are set up in topics such as beef, pork, sausage etc. if you don't find it fits there there is a general discussion forum.


----------



## hhersh (May 26, 2007)

Hi ya Pete..........Glad to have you on board. This is a lively forum with MUCHO data and smoking tips, you'll like it i'm sure..........


----------

